# Log Home on 9 acres, just outside Ottawa, Ontario, Canada



## ca2devri (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.grapevine.on.ca/cgi-bin/listing.cgi?id=20499


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice house but are land prices really that high in that area? For that much, I could get a Kansas farm for maybe 3 to 4 times the size.....


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

yes prices are this high in our area! nice place!


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

If I had the cash I would love that, A short commute to my work and everything I am looking for. Land in Ottawa is expensive. I am looking a bit further afield to outside the city limits.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

D Lynn -----> drooling....

That place is definately nicey nice. But WAY too expensive. If you look around you can still find some good deals.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

What is the difference today between the $$'s from Canadian ?? Might be a few dollars less in cost with American money. But...I guess I'm among the very poor...that's still a lot of money !! Beautiful but expensive.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I think Canadian money is worth more now days.


----------



## psr13 (Oct 1, 2006)

It's 384,952.54 in US dollars.


----------



## ca2devri (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, it is a lot in country standards, but it is right in the city. The same place another 30 minutes outside of Ottawa would be a bit less. We're 7 minutes north of the High Tech area in Kanata and 25 minutes from downtown Ottawa. Compare with equally priced houses in Kanata Lakes where you have a postage stamp yard and a cookie cutter house and I think there's value here. For some reason though, a lot of people seem to want the postage stamp and cookie cutter?

Chris


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

If that place was in Oregon, it would be also around $300K-$400K. Real Estate prices are getting crazy.


----------

